# Forge World Raven Guard and Ork new releases



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff

Just Up:

RAVEN GUARD SHADOW CAPTAIN KORVYDAE

RAVEN GUARD SPACE MARINES UPGRADE PACK

ORK 'CHINORK' BIG COPTA


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

cheers for that, mustnt have been up long, as i checked it about 30mins ago give or take
love the Shadow Captain Korvydae, his facial expression is awesome, really well sculpted


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Awsome! fastest 30 quid I've spent in a long time!!!


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

The models look great, but I'm kinda stumped as to why FW couldn't find an original name for the captain. The Corvidae was the company of Thousand Sons that Ahriman led before the heresy. Wow, they swapped 2 letter to make the same word.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Uh hum... 

Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corvidae

Corvidae - a bird family. Considering "Shrike" is aptly named after the bird that impales its prey im not surprised by the naming being similar to the bird family.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Corvidae is a type of crow/raven family so pretty apt


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Beat you to it!


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

My bad then. Had no idea about the bird name. I knew about shrikes, but had no clue about Korvydae's origin.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

effigy22 said:


> Beat you to it!


damn it!!:laugh:


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Corvids are an amazing species of bird, extremely intelligent! Some use tools and its even been known for them to create tools as well! Absolutely fantastic they are!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Loerly sets
The Captain's Hammer mind is so fantasy


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I thought i had to point out, looking at the picture of the captain... the head of the hammer is flush with grip... theres a space between them!


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Don't suppose anyone knows his stats and special rules? Not sure I want to spend 45 quid for a dozen pages of Raven Guard fluff.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

I ordered the Captain today, will post pictures when I get him.


----------

